# Anything about this phone seem "gimmicky" to you??



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

The EVO 3D was clearly gimmicky. Someone said that Facelock, Bump/Beam, and a few other features were gimmicks. I say nay. My wife and I are getting two, so we could benefit from a lot of the features of this sweet device. So what do y'all think??


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

ImRickJamesBit_h said:


> The EVO 3D was clearly gimmicky. Someone said that Facelock, Bump/Beam, and a few other features were gimmicks. I say nay. My wife and I are getting two, so we could benefit from a lot of the features of this sweet device. So what do y'all think??


There's no doubt they will need tweaking, but will be fully functional. People say if you get a haircut, bloat, etc, it will have to be changed. However, I don't think this goes by those features. If I am correct (I've been wrong) I would say it goes by overall face structure. Not a actual visual image.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy Big Brother!!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I think the face unlock is a gimmick. I mean, it makes no sense to "secure" a device where printing a picture from facebook is all it takes to "hack" it.

I think Beam/Bump has some limited/good features although it may not be all that important to me. "Hey bro, you play Words with Friends? ... Oh, cool. What's your username? ... Oh, I didn't know we can just tap phones to start our first game together."

I mean, there was already a fairly popular "Bump" app out there (not sure of the name - never really used it myself) that allowed the same sort of thing although the technology behind it was totally different.


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> I think the face unlock is a gimmick. I mean, it makes no sense to "secure" a device where printing a picture from facebook is all it takes to "hack" it.
> 
> I think Beam/Bump has some limited/good features although it may not be all that important to me. "Hey bro, you play Words with Friends? ... Oh, cool. What's your username? ... Oh, I didn't know we can just tap phones to start our first game together."
> 
> I mean, there was already a fairly popular "Bump" app out there (not sure of the name - never really used it myself) that allowed the same sort of thing although the technology behind it was totally different.


Pretty sure the whole pic thing was quashed by one of the Google employees' twitter, basically said "You really think we didn't account for that? "


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

JoshDB said:


> Pretty sure the whole pic thing was quashed by one of the Google employees' twitter, basically said "You really think we didn't account for that? "


I'm a computer scientist. I'll believe it when I see it. The obvious ways to combat that problem can still be problematic if I had a video of the person's face. Not calling them liars - just saying that I don't buy it yet and still expect it to be a gimmick.

(and this has no bearings on my plans to get the Nexus - that's still a no-brainer to me)


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

But you do know that the face unlock is an Android 4.0 feature and not at Galaxy Nexus thing...

With that said I don't get the point of the thread imo


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

"altimax98 said:


> But you do know that the face unlock is an Android 4.0 feature and not at Galaxy Nexus thing...
> 
> With that said I don't get the point of the thread imo


The point of this thread was do these things seem gimmicky??


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> But you do know that the face unlock is an Android 4.0 feature and not at Galaxy Nexus thing... With that said I don't get the point of the thread imo


Right, this is an Android gimmick just like Siri is an ios gimmick. However, much of this hype for this phone is more about Android 4.0 than it is the phone itself, so the lines get kinda smeared a bit. But you are entirely right, this is OS based and not hardware based (or we all assume it is anyways since it's on a Nexus).


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I'm a computer scientist. I'll believe it when I see it. The obvious ways to combat that problem can still be problematic if I had a video of the person's face. Not calling them liars - just saying that I don't buy it yet and still expect it to be a gimmick.
> 
> (and this has no bearings on my plans to get the Nexus - that's still a no-brainer to me)


Am I allowed to say "I told ya' so"?







(and yeah, I know it was Google who said that really, not you - you just pointed out what they said)

Galaxy Nexus Face Unlock Tricked by Pic
(in the video he says he trained it by the photo but he misspoke - he trained it by his face, only unlocked it with the photo)


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Am I allowed to say "I told ya' so"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, wow. I would've expected better of it myself, but I guess it is the first iteration of the unlock style. Probably one I'd never use anyway. I love those MIUI and Widgetlocker lockscreens too much.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

JoshDB said:


> Ahh, wow. I would've expected better of it myself, but I guess it is the first iteration of the unlock style. Probably one I'd never use anyway. I love those MIUI and Widgetlocker lockscreens too much.


I'll definitely use it but I won't treat it as a security feature - I'll simply treat it as my normal insecure lockscreen. Anybody who calls this a security feature is smoking something until it gets more involved. At some point, they'll make it better but that better version will be tricked by having video of somebody's face. The next version after that will look at 3D features (using dual/3d FFCs) but that version will be tricked with a mold of somebody's face. Each one gets more sophisticated but none of them are really "secure".


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Next gimmick. Would be to do a retna scan and a small blood drops on the mic to unlock.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Next gimmick. Would be to do a retna scan and a small blood drops on the mic to unlock.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Or a fingerprint scan, but like a real one, not the app.

I like the idea of blood though, that analyzes the DNA in it. Now THAT would be impressive.


----------

